# Megs Solo



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Just an enquiry Mr O

but i know you'd be da man ta ask, innit!

How much for the full starter set?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

£99


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it on the site? I canny find it Gaz!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope. But I know thats about the UK RRP. 

See, Solo is so exclusive. Even Johnny doesn't have it


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bad joke aside: Apart from a few thousand bodyshops you may be right!

I can't find it anywhere* I did however walk past a couple of sets at C&S towers last year.


* I have only just started the internet trawl


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

PM me.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No you PM me!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> No you PM me!


I've PM'd you:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

To late


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've PM'd back!

I think the backing plate is a 5/8 thread which i dont think would fit me machine so i may be snookered.

You would have thought Megs would have thought of this


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna need a bigger PM box at this rate!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> To late


It isn't a school night though:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It is true Steve can find "'owt for less" in any circumstance!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Are the Solo wool pads single sided velcro backed?

Or are they spindle mounted like the edge kit?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Single sided on foam with a vlcro back (quite cool looking IMHO)


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

They do have their own 'Solo' backing pads as well though don't they?

Are they slightly larger than the normal Megs backing pads, as Megs claim the Solo backing pad gives a more even pressure resulting in a better finish (something I've been saying all along:lol: )


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> It isn't a school night though:lol:


Very funny.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Answers own question -

_The new "Easy Buff" Rotary Backing Plate is technology borrowed from our OEM Polishing System used at the car factories. As an alternative to a hard backing plate, this cushioned backing plate distributes pressure for smoother buffing and minimizing swirls. The combination of this backing plate, the specially engineered buffing pads, and the Cut & Polish Cream…all work synergistically to produce swirl-free, world class results.

The current Mirror Glaze W65 or W64 rotary backing plates can work with the new Solo System buffing pads, but without the benefits of the more forgiving W66 "Easy Buff" backing plate. We recommend twisting off the centering pin if you plan to use the W65 or W64 backing plate with the Solo System buffing pads._


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting fact on the M86 polish -

_Relative to our other cleaners and compounds, M86 does not readily exhibit diminishing abrasive type characteristics. This "Unigrit" type M86 abrasive is tiny, consistent in shape/size, and "cuts" much longer than a "true diminishing abrasive." The consistency, uniformity, and duration of the "level cutting action" is the key to the systems ability to remove paint imperfections without utilizing our tried and true micro diminishing abrasive technology.

The other answer is yes, this abrasive does reduce in size. However, it does so at a much slower rate than any of the other abrasives used in our cleaners & compounds. Therefore M86 is similar to our Unigrit Finishing Papers in that it cuts longer, but will eventually break down. The M86 abrasive cycle is much longer/slower allowing these tiny uniform particles to do "level cutting", which also creates the high gloss in the polishing stage._

A polish that takes longer than #83 to work fully and breakdown?

Jeez, better start booking two days for details:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Been interested and thinking of this system for a while (and now have a need for such a wool pad system too  ). Almost at the Megs day just something different to have a play with!

I also still fancy the M105 if Megs UK are ever going to dstribute it! this is the same non diminishing abrasives tech


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The Cut and Polish cream is ever worse. Its like a super long working time #83. Takes hours to do a tiny section. LOL


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> The Cut and Polish cream is ever worse. Its like a super long working time #83. Takes hours to do a tiny section. LOL


You should think yourself lucky Gaz you have more hours left than the rest of us!!!!

Were you just testing on a small panel or a multistage car detail? Im just interested in the real advantage, one bottle of goo in any weather for any paint type


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the BP looked a litte different but nothing revolutionary but if you buy the bits the BP comes free in the kit so worth punt


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> I think the BP looked a litte different but nothing revolutionary but if you buy the bits the BP comes free in the kit so worth punt


But not if it doesn't fit uk spec polisher spindles:thumb:

Looks nice though :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> But not if it doesn't fit uk spec polisher spindles:thumb:
> 
> Looks nice though :lol:


Hey guys...

I think the part your looking for will be the W6614MM - "Easy Buff" Rotary Backing Plate.

Im gonna take a wild guess as say the 14MM bit means it will fit UK rotaries :thumb: I will confirm it on Monday though.

The cost of that bit is £25.97 inc the Value Added Theft.

As for the Kit, Gaz seems better informed than me as I was told it was about £125..! But again confirmation will be sought on Monday :buffer:

All the best,

Johnny

ps - At least I got to the post before it hit 5 pages


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

i hope to try them out next week. If i do try i will feed back thoughts

matt


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Looks nice though :lol:


As you know I have a whole lot of "looks nice" arrived already so this will fit right in


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> i hope to try them out next week. If i do try i will feed back thoughts
> 
> matt


I would appreciate that Matt:thumb:

I have a potential testing session on some stuff soon i will PM you if you're interested when it's happening!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I think the part your looking for will be the W6614MM - "Easy Buff" Rotary Backing Plate.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr O

When i went to Megs Steve mentioned that Megs produced this to entice the bodyshops with a new product range especially for them hence the marketing. Its not really exclusive for new paint just a change of marketing technique. Megs USA and UK have found the system works as well on all paint types, when in fact what the bodyshop guys wanted wanted was the same as i always use, only cheaper (hence M95 if it ever gets shipped over, decribed as a "classic feel type product")

After L200 Steve managed to polish out 4000 grit marks using only a W8006 and water on the Fiesta, it got me intererested in pad abrasion, we all have had varying success with different polishes on different paint and temps and humidities so what about one polish that you learn inside out and then use the pads to up the ante. Giving a more consistent known breakdown.

Probably crap but what's a hobby unless it's fun


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> After L200 Steve managed to polish out 4000 grit marks using only a W8006 and water on the Fiesta, it got me intererested in pad abrasion, we all have had varying success with different polishes on different paint and temps and humidities so what about one polish that you learn inside out and then use the pads to up the ante. Giving a more consistent known breakdown.
> 
> Probably crap but what's a hobby unless it's fun


That makes pretty good sense.

Thinking back to our PC days, I used to carry loads of different grades of pad to each job, but only a couple of polishes. Now though I seem to only use the W8006 and W9006 but tonnes of different polishes?


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

The solo range does look intresting
Dave


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't know if the backing plate will fit going by the kit I seen.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Crikey, all these links I better hurry up and get some solo stock in...:doublesho


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Crikey, all these links I better hurry up and get some solo stock in...:doublesho


They don't have stock. It was more to show people what you can get.

I also just realized this is in your section so if you want me to remove it just say, or go ahead and remove it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> They don't have stock. It was more to show people what you can get.
> 
> I also just realized this is in your section so if you want me to remove it just say, or go ahead and remove it.


No problem buddy... I was just suprised that a couple of links were being put up in the c&s section steering people away... 

I am waiting on an order to come in which should have some solo bits on it. So I should have a bit of stock soon...

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi John,

probably the starter set plus one extra of each wool/foam pad for the quote, i'll work down from that with my funds!


----------

